# Algae? Bacteria?



## kernoo (19 Feb 2021)

Hello dear Community,

this kind of algea/bacteria/whatever is spreading all over my tank. Started with unhealthy plants and now finishing healthy looking plants. Someone ever faced this? Any advice?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Feb 2021)

Please read the guidelines for Algae help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as much detail as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the numbered questions and add your answers next to each!  1. Size of tank in litres. 2. Age of the set - up. 3. Filtration. 4...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## kernoo (19 Feb 2021)

1. Size of tank plus age/duration of the set - up.
200L, Netto volume aprox 115L
3 Weeks dark start, 3 Weeks planted

2. Filtration.
2x external filter
- eheim experience 350 1050l/h and jbl cristalprofi e1502 1400l//h

3. Lighting and duration
chihiros wrgb 90, 5.200lm
chihiros A-Series 801, 7200lm

Duration: 6,5h

4. Substrate.
ADA Amazonia II

5. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing.
CO2 dosing with inline diffusor 20-30mg

6. Fertilizers used + Ratios.
Aqua Rebell
Tom Barr EI

7. Water change regime.
Every other day

8. Plant list + When planted.
Aprox 600$ spend in plants...
- bolbitis, riccardia chamedryfolia, monte carlo, micranthemum glomeratus, rotala wallichi, anubias petite, bucephalandra, cryptocoryne wendtii, cryptocoryne parva

9. Inhabitants.
Amano shrimp since 2 days

10. Full tank shot.
Full tank shot is not possible due to contest rules.


----------



## jaypeecee (19 Feb 2021)

Hi @kernoo 

Firstly, welcome to UKAPS!

Secondly, your tank. The white 'growth' looks as if it may be a form of fungus. Let's see what others think...

JPC


----------



## kernoo (19 Feb 2021)

Yes, thought so too. Since real marine fungus in not a topic in aquatic communitys, it would be interesting if its possible to use antifungal medication for aquarium fish to treat this.


----------

